# Hammer Coral color



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

So I've watched my hammer coral lose its green colour slowly day by day. I've moved it to less light, but it's still brownish pink colour. Does anyone have a clue how I can get it's original colours back.

My water parameters are:
pH 8.2
ammonia 0
nitrite 0
nitrate 10ppm
calcium 480
alky 9
phosphate 0
Mag 1200

lighting is 10000K LED with no blue leds mixed in.


----------



## ninjaturtle (Apr 12, 2011)

show pics


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Do you not like the tank more cool in colour than 10K?


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

I'll post pix tomorrow.

The 10000k are just temp lights while i put together a 50/50 setup


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

ninjaturtle said:


> show pics


here, its first thing in the morning so its not fully opened.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

IMHO the coral appears healthy, and it is 100% a lighting issue. Different light colors and intensity cause corals to change colors, sometimes for the better, sometimes for the worse. Not only that, but even the same color of coral can appear dramatically different under different lights. The light you have, on it's own, is not going to make anything "pop". You need at least some blue...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

The higher colour temp lights will aslo stimulate the production of more colour in the coral, whereas lower K lighting will stimulate growth above colour. 

If you have more blue in your lighting spectrum, then the colour should come back.


----------



## Squeege84 (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks Carmen and ameekplec,
I'll get on getting more blue into my tank and see if it helps getting the colour of the coral back. It's just weird because I've got a frogspawn as well and its perfectly fine, its brown with bright green tips.


----------



## Cintax (Jun 16, 2011)

Nice colony. Hope its doing well.


----------

